# 面谈 / 会谈 / 交谈



## Staarkali

Hello all,

when talking about TV and movie stars, or other famous people, do we talk about 面谈，会谈 or 交谈?
should 面谈 be understood as 面试 or something?
should 会谈 be understood as a meeting with more than 2 people?

Thanks in advance for any contribution!


----------



## Ghabi

Yes, 面谈 ("to talk viz-a-viz") is often used to mean 面试 (in contrast to talking on the phone or through e-mails). 会谈 is of high register, e.g. between Sarközy and Hu Jintao. 交谈 is a general word for "conversation". When talking about interviews with stars, you can say 访问.


----------



## Jianfeng

Staarkali said:


> Hello all,
> 
> when talking about TV and movie stars, or other famous people, do we talk about 面谈，会谈 or 交谈?
> should 面谈 be understood as 面试 or something?
> should 会谈 be understood as a meeting with more than 2 people?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any contribution!


 

Interview means 面试 more.


----------



## Staarkali

oki thanks to both for the help


----------



## hotwinter

面谈：literally in English means， talk face to face, and it is kind of serious. Like 面谈 with a client

会谈，会means conference， so normally a conference is involved, and normally a lot of people involved, but 2 people is also OK.

交谈，交means exchange, so the communication is involved by everyone, and normally the talking is hot and between the acquaintances.

so 面谈 with client，maybe the client does not talk much.  参加会谈，may be you did not say a word just listen. but 交谈with someone, both of you should say a lot.

Hope this can help.


----------



## MingYang

By the way, 面试 is generally used referring to JOB INTERVIEW。


----------



## Jerry Chan

MingYang said:


> By the way, 面试 is generally used referring to JOB INTERVIEW。



Yes, 面試 literally means face-to-face test.
It decides if you're qualified for something and it's supposed to be a formal meeting.
面談 is often more casual.


----------



## Staarkali

so to sum up, talking about star/politician interview by journalists, we say 访问 in Mandarin; or 会谈 when between two politic figures in a formal encounter, right?


----------



## Ghabi

Jerry Chan said:


> Yes, 面試 literally means face-to-face test.
> It decides if you're qualified for something and it's supposed to be a formal meeting.
> 面談 is often more casual.



In Mandarin, 面談 is actually often used for "job interview", although it's not used in this sense in Cantonese. We've to be careful about this kind of regional differences.



Staarkali said:


> so to sum up, talking about star/politician interview by journalists, we say 访问 in Mandarin; or 会谈 when between two politic figures in a formal encounter, right?



C'est exact.


----------



## MingYang

In Chinese Madarin (I know nothing about the dialect Cantonese), we never but NEVER use 面谈 for the meaning of job interview.


----------



## Ghabi

MingYang said:


> In Chinese Madarin (I know nothing about the dialect Cantonese), we never but NEVER use 面谈 for the meaning of job interview.



You don't use that? Then it must be Taiwanese. I've to be careful about that myself. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fioif

Ghabi said:


> You don't use that? Then it must be Taiwanese. I've to be careful about that myself. Thanks a lot.



Yes, we use “面谈” in most of cases that doing a face-to-face discussion or talk about something with someone personally.
“面” = face to face, “谈” for discussion

For job interview, AFAIN “面试” is more proper and widely used.
the “试” used here has more accurate meaning for "testing"


----------



## BODYholic

fioif said:


> For job interview, AFAIN *AFAIK *“面试” is more proper and widely used.  *T*the “试” used here has more accurate meaning for "testing"


AFAIK - As far as I *know*


----------



## fioif

BODYholic said:


> AFAIK - As far as I *know*



aha...my typo XD


----------

